# 18' Telescoping outriggers: Rupp vs Taco vs Tigress



## panhandlephinsphan

I have tigress 1.5" gunnel mount bases. Researching which 18' telescoping outriggers to buy. Carbon fiber would be awesome but very pricey compared to aluminum. Any feedback anyone can provide on experience/knowledge between Rupp, Taco, Tigress 18' telescoping outriggers? The manufacturer websites do not offer a lot of specs to base a fair comparison. 

Thanks!

Pan


----------



## Scruggspc

Go buy you some Bly riggers he custom makes them and I believe they have the best warranty. Check out his website. He makes 20 footers that are run on a lot of cc up north and they run them extended and say they are unbreakable. I have tacos riggers and bases in the 18' telescoping and run mine extended with no problems. Although when mine either break or I fall into some money I will be buying the Bly 20' carbon fibers with the matching center rigger from the rocket launcher.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Scruggspc said:


> Go buy you some Bly riggers he custom makes them and I believe they have the best warranty. Check out his website. He makes 20 footers that are run on a lot of cc up north and they run them extended and say they are unbreakable. I have tacos riggers and bases in the 18' telescoping and run mine extended with no problems. Although when mine either break or I fall into some money I will be buying the Bly 20' carbon fibers with the matching center rigger from the rocket launcher.


Exactly what I was going to suggest! Bly riggers are also cam locked, so there are no pins to push. They are on my list of upgrades to be sure!


----------



## JMB

Whatever you do...DO NOT BUY TIGRESS!!!!

They make crap and do not stand behind their product!

I have a set of Tigress Tigerfish I 1 1/2" 15 rigger setup. 

They were black with gold. They faded from sun exposure in a little over a year, the internal components have sheared the pins 2x, the handles do not stay on (fell off while running and almost killed my nephew)' the riggers always fall down (retracted or not-also falling and almost knocking someone in the head)!!!

This is just the short version of my aggravation with them. 

When contacted Tigress they blamed me, the sun, the devil, etc anyone but them n their crappy products. Best they offered me was that I could buy another kit at "cost" of $1000?! 

No way! 

I will never ever buy ANY tigress product again!


----------



## sniperpeeps

I have had Taco's but have not been thrilled about them. Giving the rupps a try on the new boat.


----------



## Scruggspc

sniperpeeps said:


> I have had Taco's but have not been thrilled about them. Giving the rupps a try on the new boat.


Take a look at the bly's snipes for the poles with rupp mounts. I think you will be very surprised of cost length per foot vs others. ie. 18' vs. 20'. I was reading one thread on the THT, one of those guys up north said he was pulling a big spreader off the tip and got smashed by a big BFT and had to retrieve the clip to manually trip the release while on strike drag. He stated that the rigger touched the water on the initial strike.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Thx for the feedback. I should have asked before buying the gunnel mount holders but so far the mounts seem to be ok as far as quality. I will take a look at bly and still looking for any reedback on rupp. 

Pan


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

ok- so I looked at tons of posts on the Bly outriggers and it seems they are the right solution.

Does anyone have any other input before I put this to bed? I don't want to make an $1150 mistake. although I am sure my wife will tell you I have made bigger ones in the past....and she would be right. After all she is Mrs. Right. First name Always.


----------



## Kenton

tACO'S FOR US. tHE ONLY COMPLAINT BEING THE PLASTIC SLEEVES BREAK LOOSE AND MAKE EXTENDING A pita. wE RUN EXTENDED NOW BECAUSE OF THIS.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

check out Lee Tackle Co. out of Miami. Lee Sidewinder OR's w/ "lift and lay down" mounts in 16' and 18' poles. know a charter guy who's been thru some OR's and likes these the best after several yrs use. they lay down in a snap - 2 seconds he says (e.g. storms). he doesn't recommend the carbon fiber poles - too costly, and very god conductor of electricity during storms. Happy hunting!


----------

